# Lights on Tractor



## MSES (Nov 3, 2005)

I am wondering if there is ANYWAY to put lights on a tractor that is pull start and dose not now have a stator on it. Can I put a aftermarket attachment on it to charge a battery somehow? let me know all thoughts you might have on this topic please.

Thanks
Tony

The reason I am asking is I have a Bolens 1253 that does not have the original motor on it and I would like to have headlights on it for blowing snow here in winter.

Thanks
PA


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

What kind of engine are we talking about here? 

Probably the easiest thing to do would be to get a 25.00 lawn and garden battery and a trickle charger. You could be in business after you strap the battery on it. If battery size/weight is an issue look into a battery for a motorcycle or an MTD riding mower. 

If you have a B&S engine it would take a stator I'm sure but you would have to change the flywheel. If you don't add a battery as well the lights would dim as the engine dropped RPM. 

Mike


----------



## MSES (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah I have room in it for a battery. It is supposed to have on in it for the original engine that is to be on the tractor. I thought that the best way was to put a trickle charger on it to recharge when done using it. I have a charger in the boat I could use for it. Thanks for the reply.

Tony


----------

